# Local Haunt--Haunted Summitview



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

http://www.hauntedsummitviewdrive.com/

I wanted to share this with everyone. This is a local haunt that is just a few streets away from my house. I always forget how fun it is. Very family friendly. This family does this every year and some of their neighbors have started joining in. It certainly has grown over the years. 

You drive through it and tune into thier radio station to hear creepy music while you drive. Such good memories it brings!

Anyone else have small local haunts like this one?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

That's a neat idea. Does traffic ever get backed up?


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

Screaming Demons said:


> That's a neat idea. Does traffic ever get backed up?


It does from time to time. I haven't noticed anything too crazy. Most people are pretty courteous.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I think this could have been left in the General Halloween section, where more people would see it. fennyann isn't the owner and was wanting to know if anyone else does something like it.


----------

